# Did Westinghouse have a Tandem 15/15 bolt on?



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

You're out of luck with Westinghouse bolt-in breakers.

In the ESA bulletins (2-19-2 refrencing OESC code 2-034) the table only lists acceptable push-in alternates for Westinghouse made by Cutler Hammer, no bolt-ins.

I don't know if they ever made a tandem and if they did you'd have to get it from a specialty type supplier like Northern Breaker in Cornwall. They specialize in obsolete equipment.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, our next option is change the panel guts to a Cutler hammer with more circuits..


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> We are on a job right now that requires 2 15 amp circuits for block heaters on a massive generator. They have a 1970's Westinghouse 600V 400A switch gear with a totally full 42 circuit Westinghouse 120/240 bolt on panel. We're wondering if there was a single pole bolt on Tandem 15/15 breaker.
> Cutler hammer was too wide, and didn't clip in. Any ideas?


If your looking for a listed replacement for westinghouse bab The cutler hammer QLT is a listed replacement braker and is available in 15/15 (tandem) try here 

I cant find the pdf for this one.


----------

